# NCAA Tournament 2nd Round discussion(Sunday 3-18)



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Columbus, OH - South Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174234200))</SCRIPT>12:10 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Tennessee* #5</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Virginia* #4</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208586><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Tennessee: Roster
Virginia: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208586 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*New Orleans, LA - Midwest Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174241700))</SCRIPT>2:15 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Purdue* #9</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Florida* #1</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208591><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Purdue: Roster
Florida: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208591 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Chicago, IL - Midwest Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174242600))</SCRIPT>2:30 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*UNLV* #7</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Wisconsin* #2</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208588><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
UNLV: Roster
Wisconsin: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208588 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Columbus, OH - West Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174243200))</SCRIPT>2:40 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Virginia Tech* #5</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Southern Illinois* #4</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208589><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Virginia Tech: Roster
Southern Illinois: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208589 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Spokane, WA - Midwest Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174243800))</SCRIPT>2:50 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Winthrop* #11</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Oregon* #3</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208594><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Winthrop: Roster
Oregon: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208594 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*New Orleans, LA - South Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174250700))</SCRIPT>4:45 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Nevada* #7</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Memphis* #2</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208587><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Nevada: Roster
Memphis: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208587 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Chicago, IL - West Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174251600))</SCRIPT>5:00 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Kentucky* #8</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Kansas* #1</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208592><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Kentucky: Roster
Kansas: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208592 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Spokane, WA - East Region* 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=head vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=columnrow align=left width="80%">*<SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p', 1174252500))</SCRIPT>5:15 pm*</TD><TD class=columnrow align=middle width="20%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Southern California* #5</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>*Texas* #4</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD id=alerts1208593><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR class=scoresrow><TD>
Southern California: Roster
Texas: Roster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR><TR class=scoresrow><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=links1208593 noWrap>Preview *·* Free Live Video ​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Florida better bring it today. Talent wise, there's no question they are better than Purude, but the Boilermakers are the type of team that succeeds in March Madness. They're scrappy, hard nosed, and will beat you up. The Gators need to come loaded for bear this afternoon.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yay for second round. Will see what Winthrop will bring in vs Oregon. USC and Texas will be intriguing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UVa's trainer needs to pull a miracle cure out of his gymbag.If Reynolds can't come out of the lockerroom healthy enough to contribute Virginia is in trouble.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This broadcast is booorrinnnng


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't think this game is being called evenly at all.They are calling every little thing on Virginia and then Tennessee gets away with all that contact,goes right through the Virginia player and gets a layup...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tim Brando and Mike Gminiski are a horrible commentating duo. I liked Brando better when he was doing games with George Raveling a decade ago.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

2 point game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a huge trey by Joseph....W/O Reynolds Virginia just doesn't have much offense.They had the same problem at the end of the season when he was slumping and they couldn't beat anyone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a microcosm of Virginia basketball since they fired Jones as the head coach. They haven't been out of the first weekend since 1995, when Junior Burrough played for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man, Florida-Arizona would have been so much better than Florida-Purdue. I was sooo looking forward to that matchup


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

missed a 3, could have cut it to 2


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad this first game is over, as I have no interest in this one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Man, Florida-Arizona would have been so much better than Florida-Purdue. I was sooo looking forward to that matchup


They would not have shown up and gotten blown out. Arizona underachieved all year.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

steal, not over yet


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it would have be good for UVa if they'd counted that.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Virginia gets away with a technical there


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

About time Noah got a basket.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

3 pointer! Virginia within 1, this damn game won't end


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

and it finally ends, Tennessee wins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue is playing very well.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Purdue on fire, 7 point lead


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Noah and Horford should get more post touchs.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Purdue has to keep up the pressure. No letting down against the Gators for the rest of the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNLV being called for a lot of fouls early. Not sure I like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Florida's lack of consistency will be their downfall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wish they showed the Pur/Fla game for a bit. Purdue up 7 right now. I'm getting winthrop/ore in the west coast


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can still watch the games online. I am watching UNLV/Wisconsin and Purdue/Florida over the computer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tucker is not an NBA player, I'm sorry fans of his game, but he's just not.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was loving Time-Warner in the first round.They gave me two extra channels on digital and showed two extra games on them.In the second round they have done nothing but show two games on three channels.I just don't see why you couldn't show a different game on each channel,but that's just me


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horford is a man.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice job so far by UNLV :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just look at Horford's defense. Excellent


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNLV up 13 again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dunno why but I got the Va Tech vs So Ill game on :dead:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Just look at Horford's defense. Excellent


You can call it ready for the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oregon and Winthrop are balling.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

HB said:


> Just look at Horford's defense. Excellent


That was great. Doing it on both sides.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Horford is going to be a tremendous pro player... he has it all. Now, the rest of the Florida team needs to start playing to their abilities.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SIU-Virginia Tech will be like having a root canal. Thank God, I am not going to Bradley anymore or that would have been my game of interest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winthrop is a good basketball team. They are hustling all over the court.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Reeeeeeeeebeeeeeellllllllls..... Reeeeeeeeeeebbbbeeeeeeelllllllllllss...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> Reeeeeeeeebeeeeeellllllllls..... Reeeeeeeeeeebbbbeeeeeeelllllllllllss...


This was the most predictable upset of the tournament. Wisconsin has been bad without Butch and UNLV was way underseeded as a 7.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Oregon has the best uniforms in college hoops.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> This was the most predictable upset of the tournament. Wisconsin has been bad without Butch and UNLV was way underseeded as a 7.


It's far from over.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. The Gators are leading and Noah is scoring more.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

damn, Florida by 5


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate the college 3 point line. Florida jacks up a bad shot but because it's only a 20 footer: 3points


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I want the Hornets to draft Corey Brewer. SF is defenitely a need we have especially if Peja is going to be hurt. Brewer has the defensive presence that the Hornets need.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Noah wide open jumper, he turns it down. Dude needs to work on that


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Booooo on that foul call...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just dont see the Noah hype. This guy isnt a top 10 pick


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The CW shows NCAA games. I didnt know they had a partnership with CBS


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im pulling for Chris Richard. I hope he can pull a Udonis Haslem and make a team out of Free Agency. The kid is a great team player and would start for a lot of college teams across the country...he relishes his backup role without a word.

Good luck Chris...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow right on cue...Richard with the slam


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

stinkin Wisconsin has tied it, and Winthrop is falling behind


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Oregon game is sooo exciting. I love the way the ducks play

Tajuan Porter is another amazing freshman guard


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

damn, Wisconsin leads, Florida by 5, Winthrop down 12, more of the crappy tournament


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ouch, Noah hit the floor hard


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Purdue won't go away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Noah is so annoying. Giving the followthrough after a FT. It's just a FT dude


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Noah is so annoying. Giving the followthrough after a FT. It's just a FT dude


Well Al Horford checks his biceps after he swigs a cup of water on the bench...:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well Al Horford checks his biceps after he swigs a cup of water on the bench...:lol:


I guess that's why I find this whole Florida team annoying. You're not all that: all the really good juniors are in the NBA.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Purdue hanging in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Purdue will not sit and die


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Noah rated ahead of Horford?

College refs again showing they are terrible


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Game over. Florida wins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, Horford is an animal. The guy is just a beast. Noah is going to stay all four years, along with Green. You can just feel it.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on CBS, you can switch to UNLV Wisconsin now.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. The Gators are moving on.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on CBS, this game is over. :rant:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess this is a good place for a public confession. When Horford was a freshman I didn't see it...And Im supposed to have my finger on the pulse of the SEC, but I was blind to Mr. Horford. However I am now one of his bigger supporters. Oh well...At least I saw Derrick Byars as SEC POY back in December...


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

nice, he'll shoot 3 FTs :clap:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I guess that's why I find this whole Florida team annoying. You're not all that: all the really good juniors are in the NBA.


Get real. They aren't in college, so he can do whatever he damn pleases. And Horford will be a top five pick in a damn strong draft, so let's not act like he isn't talented.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

8 point lead!!!! :clap:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Reeeeeeeebbbeeeeeeeeellllllllls..... Reeeeeeeebbbbbeeeeeeeellllllllllllllss....


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

UNLV better not choke


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

what a stupid foul, I bet Wisconsin will tie it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I remember saying that Horford was their best player over two years ago. David Lee has surprised me with how well he's played as a pro.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

huge bucket, 5 point lead :clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lon Kruger is a good coach.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it's been 27 years since the ACC didn't have two teams in the Sweet 16.Southern Illinois can really guard you


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Woooooooooooooo!!!! Kruger is the man.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Bye bye Wisconsin :clap:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm somewhat surprised at Lee's success, but I thought he'd be successful. He's very athletic and has a great basketball IQ and understanding of the game.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Horrible performance by Winthrop


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just going to give myself a small pat on the back for UNLV over Wisconsin. It wasn't like predicting Hampton over ISU, but I needed something to feel good about after losing Maryland, Wazzou and VCU yesterday.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Southern Illinois rolling
Chris Lowery has to be getting a good coaching job soon, maybe Michigan


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wisconsin is done. Yay! Mad props to UNLV and the Krugers.

SIU are playing great and Winthrop is not.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You still want to draft Alando Tucker? Every touch he had in the last 5 minutes was a brick (and a selfish early in the shot clock brick at that), or he'd get to the line and brick his free throws. He is garbage. His awful play is the reason we aren't advancing right now. Everyone else carries their weight, Tucker thinks he's a superstar and takes selfish three pointers that he has no business taking. Good riddance. And who do we turn to in the last few minutes desperately trying to get back into the game? Mr. All-American? Hell no it wasn't. Because he is not a good basketball player.

I picked this in my bracket.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Tucker should have declared for the NBA Draft last season, nuff said. He decided to stay for a more year has really hurt his chance to get drafted higher.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> You still want to draft Alando Tucker? Every touch he had in the last 5 minutes was a brick (and a selfish early in the shot clock brick at that), or he'd get to the line and brick his free throws. He is garbage. His awful play is the reason we aren't advancing right now. Everyone else carries their weight, Tucker thinks he's a superstar and takes selfish three pointers that he has no business taking. Good riddance. And who do we turn to in the last few minutes desperately trying to get back into the game? Mr. All-American? Hell no it wasn't. Because he is not a good basketball player.
> 
> I picked this in my bracket.


Dude I don't know what you have against Tucker but Wisconsin would have been an NIT team without Tucker.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man, Horford is an animal. The guy is just a beast. Noah is going to stay all four years, along with Green. You can just feel it.


No doubt about Horford, my crystal ball tells me he's going top 5 in the draft.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I just hope Kruger doesn't bolt for Michigan after the season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sunsfan81 said:


> Dude I don't know what you have against Tucker but Wisconsin would have been an NIT team without Tucker.


That's a joke. Watch them next year. They aren't a 30 win team without Tucker, but they aren't completely 1 dimensional on offense and upset prone either.

EDIT: Or hell better yet, watch them when he's on the bench. Completely different team. Yes he was amazing against Marquette and Pitt on National Television, I get it, I was totally shocked and started to question if I was wrong about him. Nope. He is not a good player. And maybe you should trust the guy who's watched him play about 100 games.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I'm somewhat surprised at Lee's success, but I thought he'd be successful. He's very athletic and has a great basketball IQ and understanding of the game.


Doesnt surprise me about Lee, he was expected to be the star at UF and that isnt him, just a top notch roll player. 


Also i hope nobody is surprised the Badgers lost?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> I just hope Kruger doesn't bolt for Michigan after the season.


Yeah he might be going there, Michigan is going to get somebody good after the Amaker disaster.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

rainman said:


> Doesnt surprise me about Lee, he was expected to be the star at UF and that isnt him, just a top notch roll player.
> 
> 
> *Also i hope nobody is surprised the Badgers lost?*


Naw, they were due for a loss anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am in a pretty good spot, I am either going to be watching Memphis/Nevada or USC/Texas. Not bad. I sure as heck didn't want to Kentucky/Kansas.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

come on, we need Nevada to win this game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Gonna watch Texas/USC game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Whoever came up with these Pontiac convertible commercials should be drug out into the street and shot.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well that sucked... Can't say I'm dissappointed about losing to the team that we lost to. Good coach with upstanding players...I'll be rooting for UNLV to beat Oregon.

I hope Tuck gets drafted cause he's a stand up guy, but I can't really disagree with Nim on his play today. He was settling for jump shots which isn't his game, he needed to attack the rim every chance he got.

All in all a good season.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Whoever came up with these Pontiac convertible commercials should be drug out into the street and shot.


LOL, I know, they're horrible and they're on all the time on CBS.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Get real. They aren't in college, so he can do whatever he damn pleases. And Horford will be a top five pick in a damn strong draft, so let's not act like he isn't talented.


Speaking of annoying


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Whoever came up with these Pontiac convertible commercials should be drug out into the street and shot.


I like the gal with all the hair, "part of the package" cracked me up, i've known a few like that in my time.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

good start for USC


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fazekas really setting the world on fire early on.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Karim Cooper has about 100 pounds on everyone else out there. It's too bad he can't really take advantage of it.

6'10, but too out of shape to even dunk.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How much do the locals expect out of Memphis Rawse?It must be awfully hard to know what to expect from a team that hasn't played a quality opponent in months


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

rainman said:


> I like the gal with all the hair, "part of the package" cracked me up, i've known a few like that in my time.


Id hit it...


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

HB said:


> The CW shows NCAA games. I didnt know they had a partnership with CBS


They're owned by the same parent corporation.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Meeks, Jasper and Stevenson are going to be twice as good as Crawford, Bradley and Morris, when they are juniors...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> How much do the locals expect out of Memphis Rawse?It must be awfully hard to know what to expect from a team that hasn't played a quality opponent in months


Memphis fans are total doom-and-gloom fans. The sky is always falling here. The team had 30 wins, and the way people talk, you'd have thought they barely got in the tourney as an at-large. The kind of fans who just flip out when the team is down 5-9. Marshall was tied with them in one of the C-USA rounds early in the first quarter, and people were just freaking out. Memphis was doubling them up by the end of the first half and won the game by 20+. But I'd say the consensus is that Calipari is overpaid, can't coach, recruits a bunch of undisciplined thugs, the offense is sloppy, Dorsey is foul prone, and the team can't shoot free throws.

I'm not a Tiger fan since I didn't go to school there, but those things are what I hear most around town.

Most people have them losing in the Sweet 16 to Texas A&M, and several have them out in this round. I have them out in the Sweet 16, but it wouldn't surprise me to see them in the Elite 8. It's a very, very good team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Texas needs to pull it together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Durant is like a stretched out Tmac w/o as much explosion. What a unique player


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Daniel Hackett shutting down Durant and last year he shut down OJ Mayo in an AAU championship game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have Memphis out in the Elite Eight. This team is very talent and Douglas-Roberts is a hell of player. All I hope is that he stops listening to Jalen Rose once he gets to the NBA, because he will become a lazy overpaid bum.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Id hit it...


With a shovel.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This CBS March Madness on Demand thing is worthless. There are like 40,000 people in front of me in line.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> This CBS March Madness on Demand thing is worthless. There are like 40,000 people in front of me in line.


You just need to wait for a few minutes, it's buffering a lot at the beginning, but it's getting better then.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, USC is taking Texas to task. Durant is going to go down in the second round.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Kansas starting to smack Kentucky


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

at least Nevada is still hanging in


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Douglas-Roberts injured


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh no...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Texas looks out of sync right now.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

what the hell CBS, enough of this game, Memphis Nevada is the only close game right now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man oh man, Texas is in trouble. Now it's up to Georgetown to knock UNC out of the tournament. 20 point lead for SC.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

finally CBS switches


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

come on Fazekas, you have to hit that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had a feeling these games couldn't live up to yesterdays. Hopefully Durant has a comeback in him of Danny Manning proportions.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

damn, Memphis back up by 7


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Texas settling for way too many threes, they need to go to hole more if they want to make a run.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

come on Fazekas, make a damn shot


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Damn, game over. Memphis wins.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

now we're left with two crappy games


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Texas A&M will take care of Memphis in the next round


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

USC back up by 18, that game is definitely over now. Durant is out.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

what happened to durant??


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

what horrible games today


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> what happened to durant??


Nothing. I just said he's out because Texas has been eliminated.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Texas has just been way too flat this game. No way they can come back, even worse with Augustin out now. USC's been awesome, great energy and seems like they just want this game more. We may be seeing the last 4 minutes of Durant's college career right here...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Texas has been disappointing after the first run of second half.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Texas can't even capitalize on a 3 on 1. This one's over.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow. what a great time for augustin's worst game of the season and for no one but durant and abrams to show up(and then they haven't even played well).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This just hasn't been a very entertaining day in the NCAA,plus everyone I wanted to lose won so it sucks double.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Today pretty much destroyed my brackets. I have one bracket that is still in pretty good shape.....but the Texas loss really killed my others. I knew they were young, but I just had a feeling that they would step up.
Plus, as a fan of the Pac 10, I am used to the Pac kind of tumbling through the tourney year after year. I didn't think the Trojans had it in them. But, I was wrong. Go Pac 10.

prunetang


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 Pac-10 teams in the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

3 SEC teams as well.


----------

